

Google Glass enters an Operating Theatre - alagu
http://www.thehindu.com/news/google-glass-enters-an-operation-theatre-in-chennai/article5139164.ece

======
nodata
I think they mean "Operating Theatre".

------
Toenex
I just hope the surgeon turns her email alerts off before opening up.

